
Eclipse Code Recommenders - based2
http://www.eclipse.org/recommenders/
======
freddref
Very interested to see how accurate this is in practice. Could really help cut
down the google -> stack overflow -> copy -> paste round trip time.

~~~
lamby
It tickles me that reducing this roundtrip time is the solution rather than
having a more, I don't know the right word here, intuitive (?) language and/or
API to begin with.

~~~
lemming
Can you name a language which doesn't have large numbers of code snippets in
stack overflow answers for performing common tasks?

~~~
sgeisenh
Most academic languages don't have large numbers of stack overflow answers.
Look at Standard ML or most dependently typed languages (Agda, Coq, Twelf,
etc.). Though, Agda produces snippets for you with hole based programming and
there are entire books written about generating snippets with tactics in Coq;
as far as Twelf and others are concerned, well, you're on your own.

------
colund
Isn't this active by default in Eclipse? It's rather accurate and useful. But
also remember to filter imports you don't want in Eclipse settings. For
example the dreaded java.util.List vs java.awt.List etc.

~~~
djeikyb
i think the unique thing here is feedback gathered from other devs. note the
percent markers. eg, here's all the auto-complete possibilities, 80% of devs
chose java.util.List, only 3% chose java.awt.List.

------
mobiuscog
This is potentially very dangerous unless it includes information about _WHY_
the proposal was used.

Best practices are useless unless people understand exactly why they're doing
what they do - that's not programming, it's simply copying.

We need ways to decrease technical debt, not make it easier to generate.

------
reitanqild
This is cool and probably useful. I remember myself being a Java noob trying
to find out how I was supposed to add an image to a Java swing app only to
find that it wasn't graphics2d or anything but label.

------
eecks
Sounds cool. Might try it in work

------
rpgmaker
Dear Eclipse,

Please make a more usable IDE.

Sincerely,

Anyone that has used other IDEs besides Eclipse.

~~~
koko775
Dear Eclipse Detractor,

Please make a more reasonable and detailed critique.

Sincerely,

Someone who prefers Eclipse over IntelliJ (strongly, I cannot STAND IntelliJ),
Textmate, Atom, Sublime Text 3, Vim, Emacs, and NetBeans.

(EDIT: davnicwil, your reply to me disappeared. Was it deleted? I appreciated
the discussion and had written a reply.)

~~~
mkobit
I feel the opposite way about the IntelliJ/Eclipse (strongly prefer IntelliJ
over Eclipse). I stopped using Eclipse at, I believe, Juno or Kepler (4.2/4.3)
and switched to IntelliJ 13. I found that Eclipse very frequently just plain
froze while doing an operation, was laggy, and crashed frequently. There was
also very long startup times.

I haven't used Eclipse in a few versions, but when I made the switch I was
extremely thankful that I did. What makes you prefer Eclipse? Or, rather, what
makes you dislike IntelliJ?

~~~
LoneWolf
My exact feeling, I have left eclipse a long time ago, recently (around a year
ago) I tried luna and it was still incredibly slow, crashed a lot, for no
reason my classes wouldn't hot-swap making me restart the entire webapp (with
a heavy startup time) and had to rebuild the workspace because for unknown
reasons since everything just stopped working. Not to mention that the eclipse
auto-complete is just useless when compared with intellij.

